# Overclock evga gtx 285 2gb



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

I am curious how to overclock my graphic card.

My specs:
Core i7 870 Asetek LCLC liquid cooler.
DP55KG mobo
EVGA GTX 285 graphic card, with evga precision for overclocking.
8gb kingston hyperx 1600mhz @1333mhz
Sea Sonic 850watt S12D
Windows vista 64.

I know that the core clock cannot exceed 1/2 of the shader clock. I left those synced together.
And the ram mhz should be twice the core clock.

Stock: 
Core Clock 702 mhz
Shader Clock 1584 mhz
Memory Clock 1224 mhz

In order to follow the rules above I did math, and got this.
1224 divided by 702=1.74
Took the 1.74 and multiplied that by the core clock I went up to, which was 775, inorder to keep the same ratio for the ram mhz. and This was the results.
I left the Core clock and shader clock linked.

I tried and was unsuccessful with:
Core Clock 775 mhz
Shader Clock 1748 mhz
Memory Clock 1351 mhz


----------



## brad97439 (Jan 11, 2010)

That is weird I have a GTS250 and have it clocked at CC820 SC1900 MC1200.
Use EVGA Precision and try for these 830 2000 1300. try that and let me know!


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

Alright I'll try those and let you know how it turns out. Normally when it is unsuccessful I get a gray screen as soon as I test it in Crysis. Then I have to hold the power button on my comptuer.

Is there any rules you follow as far as the MC being atleast double the CC?


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

No way that is ever going to work on a gtx 285.
stock core clock is 702, jumping to 830 is ridiculous. 
It was not stable at all.
Anyone else have a gtx 285 or experience overclocking them?


----------



## brad97439 (Jan 11, 2010)

Core Clock 775 mhz-764
Shader Clock 1748 mhz-1645
Memory Clock 1351 mhz-1324

Run at those setting at first and run crysis and see where that gets you. if you can play for say 2hours without any problems raise your clocks my 10mhz and run a stress test and continue to go from there till you run in to issues then return back to a stable setting.

What is your NM? is it a 65 or smaller.. the smaller the better for OCing


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

It is the 55nm version. The temps are not much of an issue. I am going to purchase the aftermarket accelero gtx 280 cooler. Even without it though I am hardly hitting 66C with fans up.

Ill try those settings, however are those ratios correct? Isn't the RAM supposed to be twice the core clock atleast? the settings you have suggested are not following that.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

ACTUALLY. I tried a method of going up on the core with the shader linked, in incriminates of 15-20mhz at a time, and that failed on the first up to 717mhz.
This card is a different version of the other gtx 285's.
I think this one is already overclocked higher. The others I can find say they are clocked at 666mhz stock. Mine is 702mhz stock.
I'll skip overclocking this as this version is already overclocked to the max it seems at stock speeds.


----------



## brad97439 (Jan 11, 2010)

Since you have a 55nm chip you will be able to OC it a bit further but not much as you have said that when you had it at these setting Core Clock 775 mhz
Shader Clock 1748 mhz
Memory Clock 1351 mhz your gpu crashed on you. 
Use those setting I gave you and test that and increase your clocks my 10mhz.
I found that you can push the shader a bit further then the rest. your core will be the first that you will cap off of. 
If I were you I would run a benchmark at your stock settings and go for the overclock and benchmark after every OC till you find where your gpu will handle.
Prolly don't have to tell you don't push your gpu to much so you will be able to get an hour of game play then your gpu give up on you.. once you reach between 5-10avg. fps overclock that should be about doing it. as I said you don't want to push too much. Keep your system stable.
Make sure your psu is a solid one just cause it says 850w doesn't me it will keep a clean voltage to your gpu. that could also cause your graphics card from crashing... Those cards you have are power hungry.

Let me know how things work for you.


Brad


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a very good, perhaps one of the best, PSU. Sea Sonic makes PSU for Corsair and other reputable brand names such as those. It has a silver 80+ rating also.

I might try to overclock later, but I only pushed the core clock to +15mhz and it gave out.
I doubt I can overclock this thing at all to get any performace increase.

I'll post back when I try it again.


----------



## brad97439 (Jan 11, 2010)

well I am not to sure about that card but if that card was already OCed and when you push it another 15 and it dies on you then maybe that card is going to go as far as it will. maybe you can go 5 on each but that won't give you much of an improvment maybe and extra Frame! lol
But don't get me wrong I wouldn't really see a point to OC that card much... Of of the top 5 best cards out there. You get your self 1 more of those in Sli and prolly be close to making records!


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

haha yeah thanks man.

I'll wait for the nvidia 300's to come out first.
Have you read the reviews on the ati 5970?! Thats a beast of a card. Fastest one out right now.
Go look at some youtube benchmark videos. Blows my card out of the water, but it is a 700$~800$ card.!!


----------



## brad97439 (Jan 11, 2010)

lol if you were to upgrade I know I would love to take that 285 off your hand lol


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

haha nah I'm not upgrading atleast until Nvidia has some competition and the prices go down. Even then I would say this would be a pretty good spare card to keep around ;]


----------



## brad97439 (Jan 11, 2010)

yeah it would. that card is a beast! Plus ATI is not that good anyway.. I mean there very high end card are good but you have to go high end and great performance. Nvidia is pretty good for all around cards they got. i have 2 gts 250's in sli and it works at times.. I am having some trouble with that and have posted stuff about it on here but i would get like 1 post of help and that would be it. But if i were you i would so keep that card and if you ever want to expand for better performance just get another one but then they will be a lot cheaper and it will prolly still out perform any new card that comes out while in sli that is.


----------

